# SEOH Filters



## m4qut (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello Anasci,

First of all, thanks for all the info on this site. 
I've been reading up and digesting as much I can.

I have some questions regarding filters, well a specific filter, SEOH.
Is anyone familiar with these type of filters?
Are they suitable for converting raw powders?

Here is a link to one on Amazon:

SEOH Filtration Kit 500ML with 90MM Funnel and Hand Pump: Amazon.com: Industrial & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21oFsbNgdPL
http://www.amazon.com/SEOH-Filtration-500ML-90MM-Funnel/dp/B007FFXDMA/


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Depends on gauge of filter media. And what type of compound u are making as some chems eat plastic ..


----------

